# How to record a streaming program from YouTube



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

Using my Bolt 2, how do I set up to record a YouTube program stream for later playback?


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Whats Boot 2 ?


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

xberk said:


> Whats Boot 2 ?


Note my edit ....sorry it is the BOLT 2


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

badlypoor said:


> Using my Bolt 2, how do I set up to record a YouTube program stream for later playback?


You can't. TiVo DVRs don't record anything from the apps; they just offer the ability to stream that on-demand content.


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> You can't. TiVo DVRs don't record anything from the apps; they just offer the ability to stream that on-demand content.


Ok thanks


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

badlypoor said:


> Using my Bolt 2, how do I set up to record a YouTube program stream for later playback?


And what is a "_YouTube program stream_"?

Do you use Youtube TV for your streaming? Do you mean a program from one of the channels on that? If so, then no, as was stated above by @krkaufman , you can't record it, at least not with TIVO.

But if you are talking about a YouTube video, there are multiple ways. Probably the easiest is with Clipgrab.


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. I was hoping to be able to setup TiVo to do record when the event was underway while I was elsewhere.


----------

